# Looking for breeder



## Sherri Hollander (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello Folks,
I had a Maltese for over 15 years that passed in March. My Maltese was on the large size, 9 pounds and it seems most Maltese from good breeders are much smaller so I have been doing research into the Havanese breed and am now very interested in getting a Havanese puppy. I've started reaching out to breeders and unfortunately due to the Pandemic all the reputable breeders have huge waiting lists. I am hoping to get some information from folks here on reputable breeders that do all the required health testing, and proper socialization, and desensitization. I am in the NY/NY area but willing to travel. My Maltese dog Sammy was my soul dog. He was the light of my life and I was so distraught when he passed I needed time before I could start the search for new fur baby. Now that I'm ready it seems I would have to wait months and months to get one from a good breeder. I work from home so am available to be with the dog all the time and have so much love to give. My Maltese was super healthy until he turned 13 and 1/2 at which time he developed canine cognitive dysfunction. I took care of him for 2 years, and nursed him through all the health issues resulting from the dementia, loss of hearing, sight, and incontinence. I made sure he was always taken care of checked with the vet constantly to make sure he wasn't suffering. When the time came that he showed signs of suffering I made the agonizing decision to have a vet come to my home to put him to sleep as he laid in my arms. My heart aches for another new baby to love. Maybe some of you know of some breeders that are not listed on websites and might have pups available soon or know of a retired show dog 2 or younger? If so please pm me.
Thank you,
Sherri
Sherri Hollander is online now Report Post


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Welcome, and good luck to you in your search for a puppy! Any dog would be lucky to have you as a mom!


----------



## Sherri Hollander (Jun 4, 2020)

Thanks!!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome. I am on the puppy wait as well.


----------

